# Kubota M5030 4wd tractor



## Bob Down (Jun 6, 2018)

Recently taken possession of kubota M5030. Some linkages tight or unsprung. Without buying owner manual can anyone advise how to engage/ disengage front wheel drive


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Darryl S. (Dec 29, 2019)

Bob Down said:


> Recently taken possession of kubota M5030. Some linkages tight or unsprung. Without buying owner manual can anyone advise how to engage/ disengage front wheel drive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


Hi Bob, I'm new to the forum but I see at the top of the home page there is a tab labeled "manuals". I haven't looked personally but from other's posts that I've read you should be able to find just about any manual there and they're supposed to be in alphabetical order. Hope this helps.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

or "Orange Tractor Talks" dot com


----------



## Bob Down (Jun 6, 2018)

Bob Down said:


> Recently taken possession of kubota M5030. Some linkages tight or unsprung. Without buying owner manual can anyone advise how to engage/ disengage front wheel drive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum





Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Bob Down (Jun 6, 2018)

Darryl S. said:


> Hi Bob, I'm new to the forum but I see at the top of the home page there is a tab labeled "manuals". I haven't looked personally but from other's posts that I've read you should be able to find just about any manual there and they're supposed to be in alphabetical order. Hope this helps.


Thank you - can report that front wheel drive engaged but my dale lever of three levers behind left leg - down engaged up disengaged. Bob


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Bob Down (Jun 6, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> or "Orange Tractor Talks" dot com


Than you for link. - will be very useful from here in Australia 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

